# StaffPad Expression (from CC11 to CC1 when exported to a DAW)



## gh0stwrit3r (Apr 23, 2021)

I have a question concerning the use of expression in StaffPad. When I add markings like p, mp, mf, f etc. everything works fine in SP. When I export the project to my DAW Logic Pro as MIDI the expression from SP is translated as CC11 (expression/volume). I would like to see it as CC1 (modulation/dynamics). Is there a way to change this? If not, does anyone else would like to see this changed?
Thanks!


----------



## yiph2 (Apr 23, 2021)

gh0stwrit3r said:


> I have a question concerning the use of expression in StaffPad. When I add markings like p, mp, mf, f etc. everything works fine in SP. When I export the project to my DAW Logic Pro as MIDI the expression from SP is translated as CC11 (expression/volume). I would like to see it as CC1 (modulation/dynamics). Is there a way to change this? If not, does anyone else would like to see this changed?
> Thanks!


I agree it should be changed. It's strange they call the automation expression, when most DAWs/sample libraries use dynamics/mod wheel


----------



## pizzarco (Apr 23, 2021)

I should think you would use the Transformer object.


https://support.apple.com/guide/logicpro/configure-a-transformer-object-lgcp196ed382/mac


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Apr 24, 2021)

Glad to know I’m not the only one bothered by this. I have the same problem in S1. And yes there are ways of fixing/transforming it but it’s really an unnecessary nuisance when it could be changed on a single line of StaffPad code. The app could even give the option of writing dynamics into the user’s choice of CC channel.


----------

